# I'm thinking of getting a betta...



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm familiar with bettas, as I have had a few in the past that have all been in small isolated bowls, but I was wondering if I could put a betta in my 55 gallon tank.
I have relatively large fish, and no fin nippers. My main concern is...is the tank _too_ big for the betta?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

KuroKyoto said:


> I'm familiar with bettas, as I have had a few in the past that have all been in small isolated bowls, but I was wondering if I could put a betta in my 55 gallon tank.
> I have relatively large fish, and no fin nippers. My main concern is...is the tank _too_ big for the betta?


That would work just fine. Generally, Bettas will go with most community or semi-aggressive fish, but you just can't mix Bettas with other Bettas. What kind of fish were you thinking of putting in that 55?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Doesn't anyone know that bettas are terrified of open water? I wouldn't advise putting a betta in a 55g to anyone unless it was planted like no other and has tons of cover for the betta to hide.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> That would work just fine. Generally, Bettas will go with most community or semi-aggressive fish, but you just can't mix Bettas with other Bettas. What kind of fish were you thinking of putting in that 55?


The 55 gal is currently populated with a rope fish, two clown loaches, an irridescent shark(which I must find a large home for soon), one cori cat, one ghost knife, one pleco, and a pictus catfish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

KuroKyoto said:


> The 55 gal is currently populated with a rope fish, two clown loaches, an irridescent shark(which I must find a large home for soon), one cori cat, one ghost knife, one pleco, and a pictus catfish.


Probably a little too much on the aggressive side for a betta. I would advise getting a 5 gallon tank if you want a betta.


----------



## Bigoleoscar (Sep 16, 2009)

blue cray said:


> doesn't anyone know that bettas are terrified of open water?


R O F L, have you ever *actually* kept a betta in a large tank with community fish? Or are you just recycling bad info that you heard once...
Betta's are quite intelligent and inquisitive, they love a large tank to explore every nook and cranny of. Mine would zip around everywhere, between rocks into caves around driftwood, zip around mid-tank, top-water, everywhere basically.



Back on topic, I would not try keeping one with the fish you listed that are already in the tank. With a Betta's proportionally large fins they really have a tough time with current. With the large fish you listed I assume you have to have a much too powerful filter system for a Betta. ...Come to think of it You must have to do some huge water changes to keep your water parameters in check.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I just wanted to reiterate that keeping a Betta with the fish you listed, which are semi-aggressive in nature, is not a good idea. If you want to give a Betta a good home a 5 or 10 gallon tank would be ideal. Just stay away from those 1 and 2 gallon bowls.


----------



## mesovortex (Oct 4, 2009)

Actually those 1 gallon bowls will work fine if you change water weekly.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

plecos like to scrub anything, i heard they would try to stick onto a slow moving fish which damages the other fish's body, fins...etc.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well.....there are a couple of problem fish in your 55..ropefish ghost knife, pictus cat and iridescent sharks may not be fin nippers....but they are predatory fish..and the iridescent shark can grow to over 3 feet in length.a betta would be a quick snack..
i used to keep and breed bettas..nice little fish..i had a rather large;but ugly male that i did not want to use for breeding ; so i threw him in a 240 gallon tank..i guess he got sudden identity crisis and decided he was a congo tetra and hung out with his new found relatives..
instead of little tiny bowls;i like to use 1 - 2 1/2 gallon tanks with a filter and heater..i like to keep them between 80-82 degrees.


----------

